# Photo update on Starlight.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I FINALLY managed to get some updated pics of Star. But first I'll remind you of how she looked when I got her.










Poor girl was so thin it was scary!

Couple weeks later.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

And now she's OVER weight! She's got a belly to prove it!


























Darn brat looked away. :roll: 









And all saddled up. (no she's not broke yet but soon she WILL be :wink: )


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww she is really cute! She is looking so good!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Crissa! She has improved so much! Great job! :horse:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

food is amazing... :stars: :clap: :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin: She's also got the sweetest personality! I hadn't gotten to see her for a while because of the Tulsa State fair and everything and I got back and got to see her and she put her head on my shoulder.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and any guesses on her breed? :scratch:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You were at Tulsa Crissa? What days? Guess we missed each other...I was there for both the Dairy show and the ABGA Boer show...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Part Quarter Horse I think...
Im not very good with that. lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im suuper bad with horse breeds unless its two of my favorites: andalusians(PRE) and fresians

if i had to guess i would say TB/QH


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

FarmGirl18 said:


> You were at Tulsa Crissa? What days? Guess we missed each other...I was there for both the Dairy show and the ABGA Boer show...


I was there Tuesday through Thursday. I was mainly in the F-150 building. I went to the boer market wether show for a while to watch a friend. I would have looked for you but I was afraid my Ag Teacher would leave me. (again)

And yes I think she's part QH, I don't know about the TB though because she's only maybe just over pony sized. lol Could be wrong though.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think she looks quarter horse. . . . I'm not so good with horse breeds though but she definitely has some QH. 

She looks so amazing!!  What a turn-around!! You did a wonderful job! :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, she looks so much better! Great job!! I would say she's a quarter pony cross... mostly quarter horse, but I would definately say she's got some quarter pony in her. She's looks a little smaller and has smaller hooves.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Fat and heathly that is the best way for them to be. My Standerbreed is a hard keep and dose not always pack on the pound. She is older and that is why I think she is the way she is/ Keep doing a great job on her.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Crissa! She has filled out very nicely! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She's kept on 12 acres of Bermuda grass pasture and we don't feed them anything else until winter. (slowly introducing feed and hay) And all three of the horses are FAT! And one is pregnant. :wink: Now just to get her broke so I can RIDE! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have done very well with her!! She looks healthy now. :sun:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! :greengrin:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

She's starting to look like a mature horse! 

She's looking great!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, that doesn't even look like the same horse!! :shocked: 

She beautiful Crissa, great job


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. Now I just need to finish breaking her so I can get the FAT off of her! lol


----------

